# are filters bad for betta's



## cottoncandy946

I heard that filters are bad for betta fish is that true?

Thanks,Kayla Again:fish9:


----------



## COBettaCouple

Filters are good for Bettas, as any tropical fish. The best filter for a Betta would be one that has an adjustable flow. Then you can have the flow lighter at first and increase it as your Betta gets stronger at swimming.


----------



## cottoncandy946

oo thats cool thanks for posting


----------



## DarkRevoultions

Nah, filters are great for Betta fishes 

people who keep them in a big or small fish bole don't have filters, but they have to clean the tank more often because of the ammonia levels that may rise. They are a species of fishes that breathe the surface air just like gouramis. 

A good filter would be an Aqua Clear filter since you can adjust the flow too  they aren't too strong when you push the water intake valve to the right side. 

Hope that helps


----------



## ELewandowski

Yeah, betta need the same setup you would use for other tropical fish. heat/filter, imo. I hate seeing them in bowls and vases. Almost all filters allow flow adjustments. Just turn them down slow if it bothers your betta. Just because they can survive in a bowl, doesnt mean its good for them.


----------



## DarkRevoultions

ELewandowski said:


> Yeah, betta need the same setup you would use for other tropical fish. heat/filter, imo. I hate seeing them in bowls and vases. Almost all filters allow flow adjustments. Just turn them down slow if it bothers your betta. Just because they can survive in a bowl, doesnt mean its good for them.


Yehp.

I have a few Betta's in separate bowls right now so they're in healthy condition especially when I have a HUGE tank where I can just simply pour the Betta's in one at a time and wipe the glass bowl or vase and then get them back in again. Big Al's does it all the time so i thought I'd give it a try  but I always put stress liquid in the bowl or vase all the time.. a few drops keep them unstressed 

I don't know how others clean the bowls. People say that Betta's don't like big space as much as they like small spaces... no idea much on how they like to be clamped together. I always buy a big bowl or a vase.


----------



## Chickadee

The filter is what eliminates the ammonia and nitrites and other wastes so how would it be bad for bettas? I think what you are referring to is the tendency for naughty bettas to love to get into tight spaces and get stuck.

Sometimes if the filter is too close to the back wall I have known of bettas who have gotten stuck or had fins torn if the flow is too strong because those fins are just like big sails and can be caught in too strong an intake flow and torn but they will heal with clean, very clean conditions and proper care. Stuck bettas are a different problem. You need to make sure that any tight places and holes in decorations meet the "RULE OF THUMB".

The Rule of Thumb is very simple. If your thumb goes in and out of some place or hole in a decoration the betta will fit too. If not then it is too tight for Mr/Ms Betta. This is a definite danger to them as if they get stuck and cannot get to the surface to breathe they will drown.

They NEED to breathe once in a while through their Labyrinth organ on their head and if they cannot they will drown as we would underwater too long. So will gouramis and other Anabantoids blessed with the Labyrinth organ atop their heads.

While on this subject, any fish with these organs should never be treated with any medication in an oil base. These include the Melafix, Pimafix, and Bettafix (even though they say it is made for bettas) types. These are wonderful saving meds for other types of fishes but will eventually destroy the Labyrinth organs of the Anabantoid types and cause them to cease functioning and the fish will die a horrible death. As I have said though they have saved many other types of fish so I am not saying not to use them at all, just not on THIS type of fish. Learn to be label readers when buying betta products and keep the surface area clean, no floating plants or toys for the betta. 

They do appreciate a tall plant in their tank as a resting place at night though. It is something you can do to be kind to your betta. While bettas love real plants, silk ones are appreciated too. Plastic can tear fins. But if you get a plant that reaches within an inch or two of the surface, it will save you tired little buddy a lot of swimming at night when he has to wake to swim to the surface to catch a breath. They all have to do it and it is much more distrubing to their sleep to have to do it from the bottom of the tank than from a tall plant. Just consider it a loving gift to a sleepy little friend. It may take them a few days to get the hang of resting there but once they do it will be their favorite bed.
Diablo even rests there during the day a lot as his fins are heavy and swimming with them is tiring I am sure. Rosetails have very heavy finnage and need to rest frequently and you will find that the more finnage your betta has the more resting he or she will do.

Enjoy your babies for that is what they are. They are much closer to you as their owners than any other fish you could put with them. They have been alone since they were found to be male and I am not convinced that they realize they belong with other fish. I am not even sure that they know that is what they themselves are. They relate to us more than any tank mate!

They are darling fish and I have loved everyone of them I have ever owned.

Rose

:betta:


----------

